# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Brookie, do you remember this?

## Chris_2k11

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct9roTu6NUw"]YouTube - Brookside - Explosion on the Parade (Request)[/ame]

BANG!

----------


## Bryan

good old brookie, remember this, they always use to do the stunts/explosions best on that show

man old Ron Dixon and Jacqui and Max, taking me back a bit lol!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Some are you are too young to remember the early days of brookie with The Grants and The corkhills. Even then they had some of the best storylines in soaps.

----------


## no1abbafan

Brookie was the best soap ever, so many actors started off on it. They did stories better than any other - remember the incest story, brilliant stuff, not easy to watch but wonderfully done.

----------

Chris_2k11 (25-07-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

10 year ago this was believe it or not!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I sort of remember it....it's bugging me though what is the name of that woman? I remember her daughter's name just not her

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I sort of remember it....it's bugging me though what is the name of that woman? I remember her daughter's name just not her


Which one, Lindsey Corkhill?

----------


## Luna

> I sort of remember it....it's bugging me though what is the name of that woman? I remember her daughter's name just not her



what woman????????

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It's either Jackie Corkhill who works in the garage her daughter was Lyndsay who was talking in the lane with the little girl her daughter is kylie.  The only other female to have a daughter is the lawyer with Katie her daughter was played by Lisa Faulkner, she was adopted as a baby but reunited.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> It's either Jackie Corkhill who works in the garage her daughter was Lyndsay who was talking in the lane with the little girl her daughter is kylie.  The only other female to have a daughter is the lawyer with Katie her daughter was played by Lisa Faulkner, she was adopted as a baby but reunited.


Thats who i meant Lyndsay...i knew her daughter was Kylie

----------


## pinkles14

I remember it. Use to watch Brookside all the time.....

----------


## rockysan

> It's either Jackie Corkhill who works in the garage her daughter was Lyndsay who was talking in the lane with the little girl her daughter is kylie.  The only other female to have a daughter is the lawyer with Katie her daughter was played by Lisa Faulkner, she was adopted as a baby but reunited.


My mind has gone blank - the lawyer with katie? Only Katie I can remember is Jaqui Dixons best mate, whos bf clint got shot by Ron? And who did Lisa Faulkner play?

Bring Back Brookie!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Do you remember the family where Nate and his sister was wa in an incest relationship, There father started dating the lawyer after his marrige broke down. He was left with the young boy who helped Jimmy Corkhill become a teacher. Anyway Lisa Faulkner was the daughter that the lawyer gave up as a teenager. The laywer had a relationship with this eco-worrior protester in her teans. He got out of jail and tried to kill The laywer and her boyfreind on the moors during a camping trip.

----------


## thestud2k7

I wish some tv channel would repeat brookside from day one

please

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I wish some tv channel would repeat brookside from day one
> 
> please


me too, how about channel four 6pm weekdays instead of endless episodes of the simpsons

----------


## thestud2k7

> Originally Posted by thestud2k7
> 
> 
> I wish some tv channel would repeat brookside from day one
> 
> please
> 
> 
> me too, how about channel four 6pm weekdays instead of endless episodes of the simpsons


Or E4 instead of friends??????

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thestud2k7
> ...


good idea, i used to love friends but im sick of seeing it now

----------


## tinkerboo

My uncle was in brookside and i went to dance school with Diane Burke who played katie  :Lol:

----------


## tinkerboo

> 10 year ago this was believe it or not!


It ended in 2003 so its only been 5 years since it ended! :Crying:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> 10 year ago this was believe it or not!
> 			
> 		
> 
> It ended in 2003 so its only been 5 years since it ended!


10 years since the explosion though! lol

----------


## *-Rooney-*

e4 should spare half an hour a day (maybe even an hour) to show brookside from the beginining - i would love that

----------


## hannan

> e4 should spare half an hour a day (maybe even an hour) to show brookside from the beginining - i would love that


I totally agree, we should all petition to get it on

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i would love that, and as much of a friends fanatic that i am i wouldnt miss a few episodes a day if they replaced them with brookie - and i mean at a normal time of the day not about 5.30 in the morning when most ppl are sleeping

----------


## Abbie

> e4 should spare half an hour a day (maybe even an hour) to show brookside from the beginining - i would love that


Yeah they should!The only thing I can remember is this woman in hospital cos someone sprayed someting like hairspray or whatever in her eyes???

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> e4 should spare half an hour a day (maybe even an hour) to show brookside from the beginining - i would love that
> 
> 
> Yeah they should!The only thing I can remember is this woman in hospital cos someone sprayed someting like hairspray or whatever in her eyes???


Leanne vs Jacqui!!! yeah i remember that, think it was perfume or something. god mad storylines haha

----------


## Abbie

And when little kylie was trapped under loads of rubble cos some building or whatever collapsed and they used cameras to go underground and sinbad or someone was in the way???

----------


## Chris_2k11

yeah thats to do with the clip i posted at the beginning abbie, the explosion on the parade  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

Oh yeah! sorry I cant view the clips cos the youtube clips posted on here makes my laptop crash

But other than what Ive said I cant remember anythign else!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

or when lindsay's ex planted drugs in his daughters teddy because lindsay and mike dixon were leaving with her and tipped the customs off

----------


## Chris_2k11

the bangkok episodes!!  :Big Grin:  brill, they had some great storylines imo a lot better than what the other soaps came up with.

----------


## Abbie

why did it get axed again?

----------


## Chris_2k11

just low ratings, it was only getting a couple of million an episode. it did get crap in the end though thanks to Phil Redmond

----------


## *-Rooney-*

dont talk bad of phil redmond he hasnt done so bad with hollyoaks

----------


## Chris_2k11

> dont talk bad of phil redmond he hasnt done so bad with hollyoaks


he nearly messed that up as well  :EEK!:  is he still there?  :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

who, what storylines did he do?

----------


## Chris_2k11

he created it abbie but i dont think hes had anything to do with it for a few years now, i.e. since it improved

----------

Abbie (19-10-2008)

----------


## Abbie

Oh riiight!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i noticed his name in the credits just the other day when watching hollyoaks at a friends because i actually brought up brookside in conversation

----------


## stacyefc

aww i miss brookie so much i was gutted wen it got axed. dus any1 remember wen mandy killed trevor  and buried him under the patio dat was a good storyline n i used to love emily and tinhead dey wer a funny couple

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah it was so sad when she died

----------


## Perdita

Did anybody see the adult version, shown late at night with realistic swearing etc., I believe it might have been the last episode to be shown. I set my video but ran out of tape half way through  :Crying:

----------


## Abbie

> Did anybody see the adult version, shown late at night with realistic swearing etc., I believe it might have been the last episode to be shown. I set my video but ran out of tape half way through


what? when and what channel?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i dont recall?

----------


## Perdita

It was a few years ago (maybe 5 ?), I don't remember the channel, it was aired late at night, that is why I videoed it, but did not check the tape  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Crying:

----------


## Chris_2k11

are you talking about when they moved it to a late night slot every tuesday??

----------


## *-Rooney-*

why dont i remember that~???

must have been longer than 5 yrs ago


remember when jimmy killed frank rogers on his wedding day along with tony dixon - those were during his druggie days (the best jimmie corkhill storylines)

----------


## Perdita

:EEK!:  Jimmy killed Frank Rogers and Tony Dixon? Don't remember that, but was not able to watch Brookie for quite a while. It might be the late night episodes I am referring to, as I said, not able to watch it all for a while and then the opportunity to see the last ever episode and I am too stupid to check the video tape  :Crying:   :Wal2l:

----------


## Chris_2k11

the next part has been put on!  :Cheer:  

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=q6oD37NQkpA"]YouTube - Brookside - Explosion On The Parade - Part Two[/ame]

----------


## Perdita

A former Brookside actor has been charged with murder after a man was shot dead outside a Liverpool pub.  :EEK!: 

Brian Regan, 53, of St Mary's Road, Garston, who played Terry Sullivan in the soap, has also been charged with perverting the course of justice.

Bahman Faraji, 44, was killed in Aigburth on 24 February.

Two other men, Lee Dodson, 42, of Logfield Drive, Garston, and Edward Heffey, 40, of Beloe Street, Dingle, have also been charged with murder.

Mr Regan and Mr Dodson are due to appear before Liverpool magistrates later.

Mr Heffey appeared before magistrates earlier this month.

----------


## Perdita

Brian Regan was part of a gang who murdered nightclub doorman Bahman Faraji, a courtroom has heard.

The former Brookside actor was charged with murder in April, along with three other men who were allegedly involved in the incident.

All four men deny murder.

Regan was accused of being the getaway driver in the crime, where Faraji was killed with a shotgun outside The Belgrave Pub, Liverpool in February.

The 53-year-old went on trial today at Liverpool Crown Court, along with the alleged gunman Edward Heffey, 41, as well as Lee Dodson, 42, and Simon Smart, 33.

Prosecutor Brian Cummings said that Fajari was "lured to his death" before being killed by a "shortened double barrelled shotgun".

Cummings said: "The prosecution allege that Edward Heffey was the gunman who actually shot the victim and that Brian Regan, by arrangement with Lee Dodson, drove Heffey to and from the scene of the shooting, fully aware of the purpose of Heffey's trip.

"As for Simon Smart, the prosecution allege that he orchestrated the murder from a safe distance, making telephone calls to the victim on the one hand and to Heffey on the other to make sure that the victim was in the right place at the right time, ready for Heffey to come and shoot him."

The former actor had previously said of the incident: "I have done nothing wrong and I didn't do anything willingly."

Regan played Terry Sullivan in the Channel 4 soap from 1982 to 1997.

----------


## Perdita

Former Brookside star Brian Regan has been cleared of a gangland murder.

The 54-year-old was however jailed for four years and ten months for his role in the shooting of 44-year-old nightclub doorman Bahman Faraji.

Regan, who drove the getaway car, was convicted for two counts of perverting the course of justice by lying to police and disposing of a pair of gloves he wore on the night of the killing.

Sent to prison on January 25, judge Nicola Davies has only now disclosed the facts of the case to avoid prejudicing the trial of another defendant, Jason Gabbana, who on Thursday was convicted of murder.

The former soap actor told the court that he was addicted to cocaine and had started dealing the class-A drug at the time of the incident.

Regan, who starred as Terry Sullivan in the Channel 4 serial between 1982 and 1997, was charged in connection with the killing last April.

His trial began in October.

----------


## Perdita

Claire Sweeney has said that Brookside should have never been cancelled.

The Liverpool-set soap ran from 1982 to 2003 and Sweeney played Lindsey Corkhill from 1991 to 2001, before returning for the final episode.

"I don't think it should ever have been decommissioned," the actress told Digital Spy of the show.

"It was groundbreaking drama. You get new controllers who come in who want to make their name and it got dropped, which was such a shame."

Asked if she was proud of her work on the show, Sweeney added: "Oh God yeah, really proud.

"[Creator] Phil Redmond - he was fantastic. His work and the team of writers he had on board, like Jimmy McGovern. And wonderful actors and writers on board. I'm so proud to have been part of it."

Asked if any of her character's storylines will feature in the planned Brookside 30th anniversary DVD, she said: "I hope so, I keep getting tweets about it.

"I really, really hope so. It's a massive part of my life Brookside, and I probably wouldn't be here talking to you if it wasn't for Brookside."

Of reports a few years ago that she may appear in Hollyoaks, Sweeney laughed: "Aye, I read that one, I didn't know about it until I read it!

"Who knows - if it was a nice part and good, gritty role, you never know!"

----------


## Perdita

Paul Burrell has claimed that Brookside was Princess Diana's favourite TV programme.

The Princess of Wales's former butler attempted to refute the 'myth' that EastEnders was Diana's best-loved show.

Burrell, speaking a month after the 15th anniversary of the royal's death, told the Huffington Post: "Brookside was her favourite and she met most of the cast.

"She went to the set of Brookside and got to know some of the cast very well, especially Dean Sullivan, who played Jimmy Corkhill on the show. He became a friend, who she regularly telephoned."

Regarding the princess's supposed thoughts on EastEnders, Burrell commented: "Maybe in the very beginning she did tune into it, but it wasn't something that she would want to watch regularly."

The 54-year-old, who last grabbed the public's attention during his stint on I'm a Celebrity... Get Me Out of Here in 2004, also spoke candidly about his friendship with EastEnders actress Barbara Windsor.

"When Barbara Windsor first joined EastEnders, she used to read bedtime stories to my boys at Kensington Palace. She used to come to see my boys when they were about 10 and 7," Burrell recalled.

"They were fully aware of who she was. She's charming. Barbara is still a good friend of mine. We've had a lot of fun."

----------


## Perdita

Paul Burrell has claimed that Brookside was Princess Diana's favourite TV programme.

The Princess of Wales's former butler attempted to refute the 'myth' that EastEnders was Diana's best-loved show.

Burrell, speaking a month after the 15th anniversary of the royal's death, told the Huffington Post: "Brookside was her favourite and she met most of the cast.

"She went to the set of Brookside and got to know some of the cast very well, especially Dean Sullivan, who played Jimmy Corkhill on the show. He became a friend, who she regularly telephoned."

Regarding the princess's supposed thoughts on EastEnders, Burrell commented: "Maybe in the very beginning she did tune into it, but it wasn't something that she would want to watch regularly."

The 54-year-old, who last grabbed the public's attention during his stint on I'm a Celebrity... Get Me Out of Here in 2004, also spoke candidly about his friendship with EastEnders actress Barbara Windsor.

"When Barbara Windsor first joined EastEnders, she used to read bedtime stories to my boys at Kensington Palace. She used to come to see my boys when they were about 10 and 7," Burrell recalled.

"They were fully aware of who she was. She's charming. Barbara is still a good friend of mine. We've had a lot of fun."

----------

